

Postgres Open 2013 – List Of Talks - sehrope
http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/lists/talks/

======
sehrope
_EDIT_ : The site is back up so these links aren't necessary. I'm leaving it
here in case it gets swamped again though.

\---------

This site isn't responding.

Here's a link to the Google cache of the list:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/lists/talks/&hl=en&strip=1)

Here are the individual presentation titles, descriptions, and Google cache
links:

 __Lightning Talks __

\- Novice - _by Gabrielle Roth_
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/presentations/163/&strip=1)

 __Taking advantage of custom background workers __

\- Experienced - _by Michael Paquier_
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/presentations/305/&strip=1)

 __Middleware is Dead! __

\- Novice - _by David Benoit_
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/presentations/308/&strip=1)

 __When PostgreSQL Can 't, You Can __

\- Novice - _by Keith Fiske_
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/presentations/309/&strip=1)

 __NewSQL: Leveraging PostgreSQL __

\- Novice - _by John S Jones_
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/presentations/310/&strip=1)

 __SQL database server Requests from the Browser __

\- Novice - _by David Keeney_
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/presentations/311/&strip=1)

 __New approach to resolve Object-relational impedance mismatch __

\- Novice - _by Henrietta Dombrovskaya_
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/presentations/312/&strip=1)

 __Scaling Postgres __

\- Experienced - _by Denish Patel_
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/presentations/313/&strip=1)

 __RECOVERING FROM A DAMAGED CLUSTER __

\- Experienced - _by Robert Bernier_
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/presentations/315/&strip=1)

 __Postgres-XC dynamic cluster management __

\- Experienced - _by Koichi Suzuki_
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/presentations/320/&strip=1)

 __My experience with embedding PostgreSQL __

\- Novice - _by Jignesh Shah_
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/presentations/322/&strip=1)

 __Managing PostgreSQL with Puppet __

\- Novice - _by Steve Singer_
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/presentations/323/&strip=1)

 __Query Planning Gone Wrong __

\- Experienced - _by Robert Haas_
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/presentations/326/&strip=1)

 __What 's new in PostgreSQL 9.3 __

\- Novice - _by Magnus Hagander_
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/presentations/329/&strip=1)

 __Secure your webapp passwords in PostgreSQL __

\- Novice - _by Magnus Hagander_
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/presentations/331/&strip=1)

 __Postgres what they really use __

\- Novice - _by Craig Kerstiens_
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/presentations/334/&strip=1)

 __Scalable Uniques in Postgres - HyperLogLog __

\- Experienced - _by Craig Kerstiens_
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/presentations/336/&strip=1)

 __Federating Queries Using postgres_fdw __

\- Experienced - _by John Melesky_
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/presentations/338/&strip=1)

 __Case Study: Converting the CATME application from MySQL to Postgres __

\- Novice - _by Julie Baumler_
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/presentations/339/&strip=1)

 __How Postgres is different from (read BETTER than) your database __

\- Novice - _by Gurjeet Singh_
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/presentations/341/&strip=1)

 __Inside PostgreSQL Shared Memory __

\- Experienced - _by Bruce Momjian_
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/presentations/348/&strip=1)

 __A Comparison of PostgreSQL Encryption Options __

\- Experienced - _by Syed Faisal Akber with Dong Ye_
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/presentations/354/&strip=1)

 __JackDB - Database Development In Your Web Browser __

\- Novice - _by Sehrope Sarkuni_
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/presentations/355/&strip=1)

 __Using JSON with Postgres 9.3 __

\- Experienced - _by Andrew Dunstan_
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/presentations/356/&strip=1)

 __Geographically Distributed Parallel Databases – A Reality! __

\- Novice - _by Christine Normile_
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/presentations/360/&strip=1)

 __Sane schema migrations with Alembic and Postgres __

\- Experienced - _by Selena Deckelmann_
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/presentations/361/&strip=1)

 __Optimizing EMC Storage for Postgres: Is FAST Slowing You Down? __

\- Experienced - _by Oscar M Herrera_
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/presentations/362/&strip=1)

 __Concurrency in Postgres __

\- Experienced - _by Peter Geoghegan_
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/presentations/366/&strip=1)

 __PostgreSQL on ZFS: backup, replication, disaster recovery, and more __

\- Novice - _by Keith Paskett_
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/presentations/367/&strip=1)

 __Writing portable postgreSQL-backed network applications for the open cloud
__

\- Experienced - _by ryan jarvinen_
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.postgresopen.org/2013/schedule/presentations/369/&strip=1)

------
buckbova
[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://www.postgresop...](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://www.postgresopen.org)

Site looks down?

------
cwise
Site is up now! Sorry for the inconvenience :)

